# Site LCL et Safari 3.0.4 (sous Leopard)



## dubost (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à l'espace client LCL sous Safari depuis mon passage à Leopard. J'ai remarqué que la version de Safari n'est pas la même que la "beta" (en anglais) disponible au téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (on passe de 3.0.3 à 3.0.4) et je soupçonne que le problème vienne de là (comme ça a été déjà le cas à une époque)... Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il également ce problème ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## MagicLudovic (2 Novembre 2007)

Bah ! Change de banque ! ...

Bon, ok, désolé ... je sors ...:casse:



Ludo.


----------



## Gilles99 (2 Novembre 2007)

Pour certaines banques (au Canada du moins) j'ai du effacer mon lien automatique dans mes favoris
et retourner sur le site comme si c'&#233;tait une premi&#232;re fois
et mettre un nouveau favori

Pourquoi ?  Bonne question , mais l'adresse du site a chang&#233;e


----------



## jodido (2 Novembre 2007)

Ouaip meme problème il me dit que la session est terminée, je suis obligé d'utiliser FF juste pour ce site. J'ai évidemment envoyer un mail au webmaster du site


----------



## jodido (9 Novembre 2007)

Si ça en intéresse certain j'ai eut une réponse de la lcl qui m'a dit travailler avec Apple pour la résolution de ce bug. Mais aucune date. Le conseil c'est: "utiliser un autre navigateur". J'ai bien envie de répondre: "je vais plutot changer de banque"  
Tiens moi aussi je devrais bosser comme un porc pour bosser avec Apple tiens


----------



## dubost (11 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Si ça en intéresse certain j'ai eut une réponse de la lcl qui m'a dit travailler avec Apple pour la résolution de ce bug. Mais aucune date. Le conseil c'est: "utiliser un autre navigateur". J'ai bien envie de répondre: "je vais plutot changer de banque"
> Tiens moi aussi je devrais bosser comme un porc pour bosser avec Apple tiens



Merci pour ton retour !
J'espère qu'une solution sera trouvée rapidement...


----------



## Sebi22 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je confirme aussi le probleme de connexion à LCL avec Safari 3. Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts...


----------



## guillaumelef (15 Décembre 2007)

Dans les préférences de safari, cocher accepter tous les cookies.

Cela fonctionne !

Par contre je ne parviens pas à enregistrer mes identifiants, un petit coup de main Merci


----------



## dubost (15 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de refaire un test ce matin, impossible de me connecter (Safari 3.0.4 sous Leopard)...   Quelqu'un d'autre aurait-il réussi à se connecter à son compte LCL avec Safari ?


----------



## esales (15 Décembre 2007)

Pas de problème avec Safari 3.0.4 sous Léopard 10.5.1 et Tiger 10.4.11 pour ce connecter à LCL.


----------



## dubost (15 Décembre 2007)

Re-bonjour,

Quand je parlais de se connecter à LCL, je faisais référence à l'espace client (car bien évidemment je n'ai aucun soucis pour aller sur le site de LCL.fr... à chaque fois que j'essaie de me connecter, je tombe immédiatement sur le message :

"Service interrompu.
Le délai d'inactivité a été atteint. Pour des raisons de sécurité, nous vous prions de vous identifier à nouveau."

Je me souviens que le même problème s'était posé à lors du passage de Safari 1 à Safari 2, et qu'il avait été résolu au bout de quelques semaines.


----------



## esales (15 Décembre 2007)

Je parlais également de l'espace client.
Je n'ai aucun soucis pour accéder à mes comptes et à utiliser toutes les fonctions de mon compte.


----------



## razaf (3 Janvier 2008)

c' est simple: allez dans preference puis securité et accepter lez cookies. Il suffit de redemarrer safari et vous etes sur votre compte lcl.

Richard


----------



## stef48 (3 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement j'avais le même pb avec Safari et mon accès au site Client LCL.
Je viens de faire la manip proposée par razaf (Préférences, accepter les cookies -> toujours) et ça fonctionne parfaitement.

Je suis trop nul: même pas pensé à ça.

Ceci étant cela m'amène 2 questions:
1°) N'y a t il pas un risque à accepter systématiquement tous les cookies.?
2°) Cela m'avait contraint à utiliser Firefox et cela avait été l'occasion de constater que FF est bcp plus fluide que Safari. Etes vous d'accord avec cette affirmation?


----------



## dubost (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces compléments d'infos. J'ai également fait la manip, et ça marche aussi pour moi. Cependant, n'aimant pas trop l'idée d'accepter tous les cookies, je crois que je vais attendre qu'une solution soit trouvée par Apple ou LCL et je continuerai à passer par FF pour me connecter à mon compte LCL 

Bonne année à tous


----------



## Macfrog (9 Janvier 2008)

stef48 a dit:


> Effectivement j'avais le même pb avec Safari et mon accès au site Client LCL.
> Je viens de faire la manip proposée par razaf (Préférences, accepter les cookies -> toujours) et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> Je suis trop nul: même pas pensé à ça.
> ...



Pas de réel problème coté sécurité mais en revanche coté "vie privée". Celà étant, Firefox et Camino fonctionne avec LCL justement parce que leur configuration par défaut est d'accepter tous les cookies - ce qui revient donc exactement au même...


----------

